# Poljot



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

Poljot Sputnik from 1950 on the bay forÂ£3.54 at the mo any good


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

i know im bidding on it lol


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

no im not, its a gold one im bidding on :tongue2:


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

Hmmm I will find and bid

Not really

But what do you think ok or tat


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

Hmmm... Poljot "extremely new hands and dial in an old case" perhaps


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

Lampoc said:


> Hmmm... Poljot "extremely new hands and dial in an old case" perhaps


Not worth a dooodaaa then


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

How about this one then, def not a new dial


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

Anyway, isn't that a Kirovskie, not a Poljot?


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

No idea can't read Russian , but the top one is listed as poljot and writing is same on this. So I thought the same, help


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

Just checked - it is a Kirovskie. And there are loads of Kirovskie Sputniks on ebay!


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

Lampoc said:


> Just checked - it is a Kirovskie. And there are loads of Kirovskie Sputniks on ebay!


Thanks Lampoc , first one is listed wrongly as Poljot then, I will give it a wide birth


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

All the best bargains on ebay are wrongly listed


----------



## Draygo (Mar 18, 2010)

mcb2007 said:


> No idea can't read Russian , but the top one is listed as poljot and writing is same on this. So I thought the same, help


Just FYI Rob, the First Moscow Watch Factory (est 1930) was renamed Kirov (hence Kirovskie) in 1935 ...and renamed again as Poljot in 1964.

So loads of pre-1964 (and frankens!) are listed as Poljots - kind of true, kind of not


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

Draygo said:


> mcb2007 said:
> 
> 
> > No idea can't read Russian , but the top one is listed as poljot and writing is same on this. So I thought the same, help
> ...


Wow Dave more confused than ever ,so it is but it isn't a poljot so because listed as 1950 if true is pre poljot

Now I sound like Vicky Pollard ye but no but


----------



## Draygo (Mar 18, 2010)

mcb2007 said:


> Draygo said:
> 
> 
> > mcb2007 said:
> ...


Same factory; different eras.

So what I meant was that sellers list what people will recognise, and Poljot is more widely recognised than Kirovskie or 1MWF. That watch is a Kirovskie, but listed as Poljot as it's more often used as a search term.

And I'm no expert, but that dial looks very new indeed. Not 50 years old. So I'd second Lampoc's more expert opinion on that first watch up top - old (Kirovskie) case, new dial. (Poljot, not.)


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

Bit more info I found on these Sputniks:

"This dial is frequently faked. Genuine vintage dials can be recognized by an unbroken longitude line that goes across the North Pole. On the fake dials, this line is broken at the pole & does not go completely across the top of the globe."

So the one in the original post definitely has a fake dial. Here's a genuine one:


----------



## teadazed (Nov 19, 2013)

There's a poljot chrono running at about Â£75 quid with just over a day to go on the bay too - if I didn't have an okeah on the way I might be tempted.


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

mcb2007 said:


> I like that. Itâ€™s a shame the seller doesnâ€™t say something like â€˜â€™replacement dial and handsâ€™â€™ Not having the little red pip on the second hand lets it down as we knew it was there in the original.
> 
> Lovely watch though and you could wear it every day.
> 
> Poljot Sputnik from 1950 on the bay forÂ£3.54 at the mo any good


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

I just got a message from the seller. I asked is that a replacement dial?

Reply: Hello

Dial is original 50/60s

Thak You

*
**- biraco*


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

It's about as original 50/60s as my LCD television


----------



## miroman (Dec 12, 2011)

The dial is new 'Ukrainian' 

Also the seconds hand is missing the red dot (what should be the satellite around the Earth, 'ÑÐ¿ÑƒÑ‚Ð½Ð¸Ðº' means 'satellite')


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

Â£19.71 sky's the limit on this one lol


----------

